# NIRL 8/25 Finally caught some frickin fish



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Sophie and I launched at Scottsmoor this morning, and ran south for a lil bit. We played with a school of tarpon first light, one bit but broke off. 

Got tired of casting at them, so we headed out into the flat. Nect thing I know, there are tails everywhere (some catfish, mostly reds though  ).

Hooked up with one tailer (20"er)

















Picked up one more on the way (18"er)









Could've used these last sunday.....
:?


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice. I'm gointa see if they will eat drowned mullet tommorrow. (Reds)


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Something is wrong with those pictures. How did you get her to let you hold them?

[smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Thats wrong Tom...... ;D  Actually someone was helping you out with the catfish eradication program ;D  and sleeping/flailing around the bow unconcious


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

LOL! Yes I was sleeping.. I was having a bad dream!!!


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Here ya go Tom, you know she had to take a picture with my fish......










Curtis------------------> Here is your new background for your computer....... [smiley=headshake.gif]










She had to jump in to wake up.....


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

that platform in the back looks just slightly 


bowed,



bent,


about to snap,




don't even consider letting lil tater tot stand on it


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

> Something is wrong with those pictures. How did you get her to let you hold them?
> 
> [smiley=1-lmao.gif]



I was thinking the same thing. Good thing Garry caught Sophie.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

oh.. my....... !


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That's one nice bow/hood ornament ya got there Garry. They sell those at the Gheenoe shop?


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

> That's one nice bow/hood ornament ya got there Garry. They sell those at the Gheenoe shop?



I'll sell ya mine for the price of a LT 25!!! In good shape, looks good on any bow. ;D ;D

As for the platform,

yeah she's bent a lil bit. I need to loosen the turnbuckles up. Had a problem with it sliding around.....


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

> I'll sell ya mine for the price of a LT 25!!!  In good shape, looks good on any bow. ;D ;D


  sad thing is... he's serious... LOL!!!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I offered one of my wife's kidneys for a LT. Come on, she does have two for pete's sake. How sad are we?


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

It's a sickness man, can't help it ;D ;D


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice um....fish.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey Garry, does she stay on while running WFO into 2ft chop?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm impressed that you got any fishing done.


----------

